# 1999 VW Passat 2.8L V6. Got codes, need to know what they are.



## G Wikky (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. My check engine light has been coming on and flashing a lot lately. My car is also running very sluggish and sometimes not wanting to start. I took it to the garage and they gave me these codes from when they scanned it. 

P0305 which is Cylinder 5 misfire 
P0306 which is Cylinder 6 misfire 
P0300 which says random misfire 
P1519 which came up saying manufacturer specific code. 

Any help on the last one would be greatly appreciated. 
Also I changed all the spark plugs and plug wires and still acting sluggish. Any ideas what could be wrong there? 
Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

Check your coil pack using a misting bottle at night. A light spray in the dark and you will most likely see the a "light show". As for the other code check out the Ross Tech Wiki...it will give you the information you are looking for.


----------

